# electrical outlets in sleeper sections?



## yarrow (Nov 25, 2015)

took "the canadian" a few years ago and we got a section in a manor car. was great except no outlet in the section. anyone know if they might have installed them in the interim? taking "the canadian" again in a section in january. thanks


----------



## jebr (Nov 25, 2015)

No outlets in the section that I was in last May. Park car did have outlets at every seat downstairs, though, so I just charged there.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Nov 26, 2015)

No outlets in October. I used the outlets in the Park car. The washrooms also have outlets and one man used it for his cpap throughout the night.


----------

